# How common are white toes?



## AbbyK9

I was wondering how common white toes are in an otherwise solid black German Shepherd? 

I went to evaluate a young female at the shelter yesterday that looks all Shepherd and acts all Shepherd (she is *so* smart and so toy focused!) but has white toes on three out of four paws.


----------



## AbbyK9

Here's a picture of the pretty girl and her white toes.


----------



## Fodder

she's PB - GORGEOUS ears!!!

in my observation, maybe 1 out of 5 (adult) BGSD have either a white toe or white on their chest. this is my first time seeing multiple white feet. i admit it looks a little odd, but she's still adorable!


----------



## AbbyK9

I have no doubt she's purebred (and gorgeous!), I've never seen one with that many white toes, though.


----------



## JKlatsky

It's also interesting to see because in addition to the white hair, she also looks to have a few white toe nails.

Pretty dog!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

My Elsa is a black/tan with a saddle and definitely purebred but also DEFINITELY with a few white toes and white toenails.

BTW, those white toenails are alot easier to cut (hint hint for that black dog!!!







)


----------



## onyx'girl

What a cute dog! I posted this on the other thread about white feet, the breeder I got Onyx from had a 2nd litter(different sire) and one pup had three white feet, as much as the one pictured. She is b&r and the sire is red dk sable.
I remember a thread awhile back about a breeder that colored the feet of a pup because of white toes, anyone remember this?


----------



## balakai

Aw, she is is pretty--her head reminds me of my India. But yikes, she needs a toenail trim!

Historian, is a rescue going to take her?

~Kristin


----------



## sprzybyl

> Originally Posted By: balakaiBut yikes, she needs a toenail trim!


Ha! I thought the same thing! I don't have anything to comment on the white toes, but I couldn't resist telling you she IS absolutely gorgeous... ohhhh those eaaars!


----------



## AbbyK9

Kristin - I evaluated her and another girl in the same shelter for VGSR. We're currently looking to find a foster home to take her so she can be pulled from the shelter. I haven't heard yet whether anyone is open, but I heard that there was a lot of interest in both girls and that they will hopefully be pulled soon.

I should cross-post her to the board, just in case.

And yeah ... definitely needs a toenail trim. Her and the other girl were both picked up as strays and have huge nails. The other one gave me a good scratch jumping up on me to say "hello".


----------



## GranvilleGSD

I have a black/tan female that has 1 white toe and white toenail on a front foot.

What a cute face!


----------



## Freddy

First post, be easy on me.... I'm about to purchase my 4th shepherd, a male, who will be shipped to me in a couple of weeks. I got an email from the breeder today asking me if "a little white on the foot" would be ok. Isn't this a flaw?

Thanks!


----------



## Smithie86

Ask for a foto of how much is a little.


----------



## SunCzarina

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI remember a thread awhile back about a breeder that colored the feet of a pup because of white toes, anyone remember this?


My bi-color had a white toenail - not pinkish, not light brown, it was glaring white. I used to color it in with a sharpie


----------



## onyx'girl

Onyx is bi-color and her some of her toe penciling is interrupted by her white markings, I am always tempted to sharpie it. Love the penciling! 
Welcome to the site Fred. I think white spotting is common, sometimes it fades, sometimes it stays(it stayed w/ Onyx).
It is a fault w/AKC. If you aren't showing don't worry about it.


----------



## Freddy

Thanks! I've asked the breeder for a pic. There are two sable males in the litter, and I have the pick. I've been clear from day 1 that I'm looking for drive, since I will once again be active in my Schutzhund club. A year ago I had to put my male down. He was 11, hips fading, and starting to show signs of dimentia. The pup is an import so it's tough doing this from such a distance. You have to place a lot of trust in the breeder!


----------



## Freddy

Sue,

Molinari is a gorgeous dog! I love that look--I hope that is what I'm getting. Do you know Eurosport?


----------



## Xeph

Eurosport <3


----------



## Freddy

Here is the pic. breeder says spot of white on the chest and rear toes will go away.









Xeph, you're speaking a language I'm not familiar with!


----------



## Freddy

Trying again


----------



## Liesje

Beautiful pup! I can see the white on the back feet. Are you going to show the dog? I don't know if it's a "flaw" or not but if it is I can't imagine it would effect anything but showing. If the white on the chest stays that would not effect showing, my sable female has a small white star on her chest and she used to show, plus I've seen that on American line dogs in AKC shows on TV.


----------



## Chris Wild

White spotting is considered "undesireable", and the larger the spots the less desireable, but not really technically a flaw. Certainly not a serious one that would significantly impact showing, and of course it would have no impact whatsoever on anything else.


----------



## Freddy

Thanks to both of you. Schutzhund will be his job. No showing. I was just kind of taken back when the breeder asked if it was alright. Is it possible they will go away like she says?


----------



## selzer

The pup is a good looking pup. The white on the chest is large, I doubt it will go away. The white on the toe will likely fade out and not be noticeable. If you are not planning on breeding her, I do not see it as a reason to turn her down. 

Don't white toes and nails indicate a gene for dilution, and shouldn't we discourage breeding them? I read this somewhere, let me know if I am all wet.

When I look at the Review and see GIGANTIC white chests on dogs, it makes me cringe a little. I know it is just color, and color will not affect performance, but, a GSD has markings that define the breed and that white all over the chest is getting more and more typical.


----------



## Chris Wild

White spots typically fade with time. While the white on the chest probably won't go away entirely, it'll be much smaller once he matures. Same with the white toes. There may still be a little bit of white when he matures, but not much.



> Originally Posted By: selzer
> Don't white toes and nails indicate a gene for dilution, and shouldn't we discourage breeding them? I read this somewhere, let me know if I am all wet.


You're all wet.









White spotting is a completely separate gene and not tied in with anything else.

People used to believe it indicated the dog carried the white masking gene, but we now know that to be false. Though maybe that's where you heard the dilution idea... though of course we also know white is not a dilution. But they used to think it was.


----------



## Chris Wild

To illustrate how even big white chest spots can get smaller over time.

Same dog, at 7 weeks:










And at 9 months:


----------



## Freddy

Chris,

Thanks for the pic of your beautiful dog to illustrate. As far as characteristics go, this pup is the alpha of the litter, ears are up, and comes from a line of working dogs. Everything I asked for, just got a little freaked about the white. 

Hopefully he will be a great Schutzhund dog since that is what I'm looking for. 

Thanks to all for their opinion. It's great to see a forum like this that is active with a lot of participation. The threads on food are informative, and in the Schutzhund section, a great thread about focus as well!


----------



## selzer

Ok, I probably got that out of an old book by Winthea Strickland, or maybe I am just dilusional, LOL. I remember it saying that the white toes will fade to silver, but.... I am actually glad that is not true as one of mine had white toes on one foot. You could never tell now though.


----------



## lhczth

I have a pup in my current litter that has 4 white toes. I noticed yesterday that the hair underneath is coming in brown. The white toenails are turning black. Vala had white toes as a pup and they went away as did her sister's. Since I really like the pup I hope this will be the case with her too.


----------



## KCandMace

There was a Dog at the SV show I went to Easter Monday. He had a huge white patch. So even in the SV they are allowing it. 









I think that is a gorgeous pup Fred. And if all you want him for is SchH then I would say that the white doesn't matter as long as the drive is there.


----------



## Freddy

I think that is a gorgeous pup Fred. And if all you want him for is SchH then I would say that the white doesn't matter as long as the drive is there. [/quote]



Thanks! Based on the feedback on the forum, and the comments by the head of my local club, I told them to send the dog. May 7th looks like the day and I can't wait! The breeder sent a video of some play with a rag and it looks like he's got plenty of drive. It also looks like he's getting a large black streak down his back. His dad is a black sable and that's what I'm hoping I'm getting. 

I checked on a sable thread and it's amazing how the stages of the coat go. They change a lot.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZN6gDXKb4E


----------



## KCandMace

Congrats! Only 10 more days.








What are you going to call him?
Sables do change a lot and keep changing as the seasons change. It is a lot of fun to watch!


----------



## Freddy

Matagi, pronounced ma-tang-ee. That is the name of an island in Fiji that we went to on our honeymoon. Call name will be Tango.


----------



## Liesje

Cute vid! Astra Ozzy....is your pup and Ozzy son? *drool* I LOVE Ozzy!!!


----------



## KCandMace

That is a great unique name.








The background on the name will make her really special.


----------



## Freddy

Yes, he's an Ozzy son. I found him through a schH aquaintance that knows the owner of the dog. I hope he turns out just like him. Ozzy's a stud!


----------



## Freddy

Yes, like everything I over thought it. I looked for a name for weeks. Tried Slovak names since he was born about an hour from the town my great great grandfather was from. I just kept coming back to that one, and my wife did too. Tango is a he, not a she!!


----------



## Chris Wild

Ozzy.....


----------



## Freddy

The drive is there, Danielle. Boy is it there! 

We had a rough first 36 hours or so. Poor boy was driven to Prague, flown to Frankfurt then Chicago where I met him. I got to Lufthansa early and started up a conversation with the ladies behind the counter. I told them I had an earlier flight and asked if there was anything I could do to speed up the process. They got a supervisor involved and believe it or not, I was able to avoid going to customs altogether! 

We got on the early flight to KC and I got him home to meet my 3yr female. He started barking at her like she was the intruder.... Before long they were familiar and getting along very well. I figured he was tired after all the travels but then the explosive diarrhea started. We went out about every 30 minutes through the night. I left the vet a message at 4am saying I was making an appointment for myself and would be there at 7:30. 

No gardia but we went on flagil and amoxicillin anyway. He's doing much better now, eating like a maniac and tons of drive. Stool is still pudding like and we're going back to the vet tomorrow for the follow up. If we can get the loose stool cleaned up daddy will be a happy camper!


----------



## blindsniper

*How common are white toes?(Help Needed)Urgent*

Dear members a breeder is offering me this GSD and it got white toes...as i never had a dog i am quite curious that a gsd cud have white toes..Please check out the uploaded video link..Help needed...!!


----------



## Liesje

Does it matter to you? I personally would not purchase the dog but I don't like white other than a tiny patch on the chest and I show my GSDs. White toes are not rare, but those are like solid white feet. I haven't see a puppy with that much white on the feet (usually it is more like that pup's back feet, just white on the tips of the toes that usually darkens over time).


----------



## robinhuerta

We have a litter of 4 puppies, and 3 of them have "white toes". The white is slowly getting less (because they are growing). Even where the white is still visable...the tan/brown markings are mixing in, so they will "blend" better as they mature.
I AM keeping the male (most white on toes), and grow him up. The temperament and structure is extremely nice (for such a young age)...I refuse to let a couple of white toes, "blind" my judgement on his full potential.
I cannot see the video posted regarding the most recent dog/puppy...so I can't comment.
But I do know that "white toes" in consideration with everything else....would not be a prominent reason for me (personally) to omit choosing a puppy.
Robin
*But each person has their own preferences...


----------



## onyx'girl

Onyx's mom threw white spotting. Onyx has white on three of her feet, you don't notice it, but she should have penciling and it is masked by the white. The 2nd litter had a pup that had feet much like the one in the picture. I doubt if that much white will fade with age, though I never saw the pup at maturity. If the pup is just for companion(not showing or breeding) white spotting gene is no big deal, and makes the pup unique!
As you can see, she didn't change much at all from puppyhood


----------

